# Frag PCGH: Wie installiert man Windows bei einem PCGH-PC ohne Betriebssystem?



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Frag PCGH: Wie installiert man Windows bei einem PCGH-PC ohne Betriebssystem? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Frag PCGH: Wie installiert man Windows bei einem PCGH-PC ohne Betriebssystem?


----------



## Amigo (27. Januar 2014)

Man könnte jetzt sagen, jeder der dieses Video als Hilfe benötigt sollte seinen PC lieber gleich mit vorinstallierten Windows kaufen! 

Ne Spaß beiseite, iwann fängt jeder an und macht seine ersten Schritte und da ist so ein Video nie verkehrt!


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Januar 2014)

Und wie ist das mit Linux?


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Januar 2014)

hab mal genauso angefangen ^^
aber im Großen und Ganzen:

DVD rein

ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER

fertisch  habs mir fürher viel schwerer vorgestellt .... aber das ist mittlerweile fast Idiotensicher 

gruß wievieluhr

EDIT: linux:

DVD rein

ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
sprache land zusatzsoftware 
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER
ENTER

fertisch


----------



## Cett (27. Januar 2014)

Nächste PCGH Leserfrage, wie lese ich etwas und verstehe es dazu noch.....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Januar 2014)

@Cett
Sorry, aber solche Kommentare sind überflüssig, wenn Du es nicht erträgst das in der großen weiten IT Welt Anfänger etwas dazulernen wollen, bist du im gänzlich falschen Forum.

Ich glaube manchmal das einige wirklich annehmen, das alle seit Geburt an mit IT umgehen können und dieses wissen in deren DNA haben, quasi als Profi auf die Welt kommen 
Zumindest gibt es eine Gruppe die glauben, das alle anderen das selbe wissen haben sollten was sie schon auf deren (fragmentierten) Brain-HDD abgespeichert haben, solche Personen trifft man leider immer wieder, die mit Sprüchen daher kommen wie "das sollte man doch wissen", einfach nur "Kopfschüttel", das neue Personen mit keinen Hintergrundwissen nachkommen, ist in ihren denken wohl nicht vorgesehen, solche Leute sind mir genauso unsympathisch wie diejenigen die zu einem Thread im Forum als erstes die Antwort geben "frag doch Onkel Google"


----------



## Atothedrian (27. Januar 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6105415 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]wie diejenigen die zu einem Thread im Forum als erstes die Antwort geben "frag doch Onkel Google"


 
Das witzige bei solchen antworten ist ja: Du Antwort auf die Frage findet man oft nur bei google weil andere in anderen Foren genau das gefragt haben  Zumindest mir geht das immer so  Da danke ich still und heimlich dem ("mutigen" muss man ja fast schon sagen bei so vielen google schreiern) Fragesteller


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Januar 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Das witzige bei solchen antworten ist ja: Du Antwort auf die Frage findet man oft nur bei google weil andere in anderen Foren genau das gefragt haben  Zumindest mir geht das immer so  Da danke ich still und heimlich dem ("mutigen" muss man ja fast schon sagen bei so vielen google schreiern) Fragesteller


 
ich hab meistens schneller die antwort wenn ich auf google gehe ....
PCGH meist nur bei Akuten Problemen oder wirklich Speziellen Themen wie den und den GPU kühler in der und der Ausführung für CF / SLI alternative.. ihr merkt wo das hingeht ^^


----------



## crae (27. Januar 2014)

Mein erster Gedanke war, das ist ja als ob man ein Video über das aufstellen des PCs auf den Schrank machen, man muss ihn gerade hinstelllen^^ ...Naja andererseits, wenn ich mir meine Mutter ansehen...da denkt man dann doch anders, allerdings findet die dann nicht mal PCGH 

mfg, crae


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Januar 2014)

meine mutter hat ein ganzes jahr lang (ohne dass ichs wusste) den laptop immer ausgemacht mit "lange aufn knopf drücken"

aber immerhin weiß sie jetzt was eine Grafikkarte ist ^^
und sie weiß wie ein RAM riegel ausschaut 
und sie weiß dass du bei billig geld Lappis eigendlich beschissen wirst 

achja .... sie Benutzt NICHT internetexplorer  *stolz*
(wir hatten ne Kaputte festplatte die Garantieleistung hätte uns erstmal 60€ nur fürs einschicken gekostet .... die haben doch einen Sitzen)

gruß


----------



## Schiassomat (27. Januar 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> ich hab meistens schneller die antwort wenn ich auf google gehe ....
> PCGH meist nur bei Akuten Problemen oder wirklich Speziellen Themen wie den und den GPU kühler in der und der Ausführung für CF / SLI alternative.. ihr merkt wo das hingeht ^^





> Das witzige bei solchen antworten ist ja: Du Antwort auf die Frage findet man oft nur bei google weil andere in anderen Foren genau das gefragt haben  Zumindest mir geht das immer so  Da danke ich still und heimlich dem ("mutigen" muss man ja fast schon sagen bei so vielen google schreiern) Fragesteller



Um auf Google zu gehen muss man aber auch erst mal Win installiert haben, sonst geht da gar nichts


----------



## pod-user (27. Januar 2014)

Auch bei einem fehl kauf einer 32 Bit Version kann man meist den Windows Product Key auch für eine 64 Bit Version verwenden  

Warum wird nicht erklärt wie man von einem USB Stick das OS Installiert 
Mit einem Vernünftigen Stick geht es Ultra schnell gefüllte 30 Minuten schneller 

Hier ein Super Tutorial zum Erstellen einer All in One Version 


Eine Windows 7 Universal DVD / ISO mit allen Editionen erstellen




Schiassomat schrieb:


> Um auf Google zu gehen muss man aber auch erst mal Win installiert haben, sonst geht da gar nichts



Nope über ein Smartphone Tablet oder über einen Zweitrechner geht es auch und es muss nicht zwingend ein Microsoft OS installiert sein


----------



## pod-user (27. Januar 2014)

Sorry Doppel Post kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Schiassomat (27. Januar 2014)

https://www.google.at/url?sa=i&rct=...0751o7lRy4QFtTjitHMKlugg&ust=1390938914134181

Nope, funzt nicht sorry


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Januar 2014)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Um auf Google zu gehen muss man aber auch erst mal Win installiert haben, sonst geht da gar nichts


 Falsch. Man nimmt einfach eine Live Linux Distribution und startet von dieser den Rechner ohne irgendetwas zu installieren.


----------



## Schiassomat (27. Januar 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Falsch. Man nimmt einfach eine Live Linux Distribution und startet von dieser den Rechner ohne irgendetwas zu installieren.



Und das ist einfacher als Win 7 zu installieren?


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Januar 2014)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Und das ist einfacher als Win 7 zu installieren?


 Ja. Denn man kann googeln ohne Windows oder etwas anderes zu installieren. Denn du hast schließlich geschrieben


Schiassomat schrieb:


> Um auf Google zu gehen muss man aber auch  erst mal Win installiert haben, sonst geht da gar nichts


----------



## Schiassomat (27. Januar 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ja. Denn man kann googeln ohne Windows oder etwas anderes zu installieren. Denn du hast schließlich geschrieben



Du merkst aber schon das der Post nicht ernst gemeint war?????


----------

